# Co-owning Sheep; Recommendations?



## ksaunders94 (Mar 10, 2017)

We are looking at adding some sheep, just a few like a couple ewes and a ram (we've been told for a few ewes a ram isn't work having but we live way out in the middle of nowhere and it's easier for us to have a ram, we have the space). We have a friend who may be interested in purchasing some of his own ewes (from the same people we are buying from) and keeping them here. we have no problem with that, he's a straight forward guy and we've known him a long time, but would like to draw up a contract so everything is clear. These will be meat sheep and raised fairly simply, I'm curious if anyone has done something similar and what your contract might have looked like? We will be doing the day to day care and maintenance as he doesn't live close enough to drive everyday, but then would come for things like hoof trimmings and when it is time to butcher. Trying to figure out what a fair trade for that is and what other people might have included in their contract. All I can find online pertains to large herds and mostly cattle. This is just a small agreement among friends. Appreciate any help!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 11, 2017)

We are raising pigs for the second time for ourselves and nearby neighbors. We don't have a contract, just a verbal agreement. We split the feed costs, I am providing the labor free because of strong community co-operation.

But you will be keeping breeding stock. I think a boarding fee, plus feed and vet bills would be fair. If he doesn't pay, after a specified amount of time,  the sheep become yours. I sure wouldn't be writing a big check to a vet, expecting him to pay you back. His sheep, if it needs to go to the vet, he needs to step up and do that.


----------

